# Why do you collect flashlights?



## z_Snareman (Dec 18, 2010)

Searched and didn't see this sort of thread...



I'm just getting into this and have 5 lights. I was content spending $6 on an LED light at Lowes or Home Depot and thought I was doing well and had a nice bright light. For a low light shooting class at my range they recommended a light with a momentary on rear clicky switch and they were selling an eGear 110 lumens like for about $45 which I thought was just insane to pay for a flashlight. Then I got a Surefire for $130 (which I reasoned by paying for it out of my expense account for work), then an ITP, then a Fenix, then a 4Sevens and am about to get another Fenix. I clearly don't need this many lights. Two, maybe 3 would have been plenty. I have enough for every situation. My friend (who also just registered here as he seems to be getting the disease a bit too) makes fun of me. We had always joked about the fact that there were flashlight forums. I mean, who talks about flashlights????? (and now here I am... :shakehead ) Now I don't leave home without one (usually my Fenix PD20 or Surefire Backup) and am amazed at how many uses I find for it. 



About 2 months ago I bought my dad a $40 ITP which he thought was an insane amount to pay for a light. Yesterday I was talking to him about 2 of the new Fenix lights and now he doesn't think that $70 is a bad price at all. 





Soooo... on to the question. Why do you/we collect flashlights? What draws you to having so many and want to keep buying more?


----------



## Exide (Mar 26, 2011)

I like restoring torches, I love to rebuild original batterys to keep them original, i use to rebuild batterys foir vintage radios but over the years a accumulated masses of batterys including some torch cells so decided to give it a go, my best loved are Ever Ready, there easy to work with unlike radios and i have been collecting since 2001. it is addictive and when in spain i brought back some Cegasa torches to see how they compare to british ones, i tend to go fior the ones in original boxes but this is not possible all the time and i do come accross unboxed examples which i also buy,, Ever Ready does feature the main part of my collection as i have always collected this make.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 26, 2011)

I love having good quality tools that help me do my job better or make my life easier...and I'm always on the hunt for the next greatest thing! That's why I collect.


----------



## pnwoutdoors (Mar 26, 2011)

I come from the 'practical tools' perspective. I don't 'collect,' per se. Beyond a couple of exceptions, the majority of what I have is SolarForce L2 18650 hosts and LED drop-in modules. The most expensive and 'rare' items I've got are the LED modules themselves, none of which was made longer than 4yrs ago.


----------



## Nicrod (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess my reason for collecting would be, I like to have a variety no matter 
What it is in life, and quality handheld lighting is no different. It all started with a surefire 6p-led. And when i finally experienced what a "good" flashlight was, It felt good owning a light that could potentially last me till the day I die. I Then came across a quark 123^2 xpg r5 new in the box sitting in a decrepid old Pawn shop showcase for $55 no tAx. Well i had never heard of 4sevens before coming across it, and there I was buying it After knowing it existed for 60 seconds! Now I'm waiting for a fenix ld10 because I want a single aa light. So......yea, Variety.

EDIT*** Fast forward 5 years! 

Im still collecting for variety. Customs, and Ti lights now.


----------



## notinthedark (Mar 28, 2011)

OK, been lurking for some time now. Friends for years, well decades, know I carry some kind of "light". It's bad enough they know I carry batteries for which they know will fit some of their toys. Oh, they appreciate the 'power', but not one them of them "can see the light". I continue to enlighten them and I am certainly glad I am not alone. :thumbsup: CPF is awesome and now I know I am not alone in my ways. Every day user.......I COLLECT AND CARRY BECAUSE I CAN'T HELP IT!


----------



## sbv (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

it's just like an infect.
You see it, you like it, you don't know why.
I like the smart one''s where you can't see, it is something special.
I can't say or describe it why it is like that.
It is very serious but it has nothing to do withnsomething real.
It's a kind of sickness.

that's all

cu and happy collecting

sbv


----------



## robsaab (Apr 16, 2011)

it's actually fun........and addictive!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 17, 2011)

I've always had some sort of hobby which is "just mine" no matter what anyone else thought of it because it brought me pleasure, always some form of unique creativity to it and was a relaxing escape from the day to day. First when I was living in the city it was online gaming for a long while, then I moved into RC cars for a solid 5-10 years (there was always a bit of overlap) when I moved out of the city, then I moved into flashlights. I've always enjoyed flashlights, but never knew what was out there until Google led me to this site 2 years ago - it's an expensive hobby, but really no more so than buying electric motors that cost $200+ or the latest and greatest video card to get 3 more fps on the latest Video game. Since I had my daughter I don't have the online to focus in online gaming and she is freakishly scared of the RC cars (we're going to work on that one - she's getting her own for for 2ns birthday this summer  ).

I enjoy all aspect of collecting and using flashlights. I do have one rule though - I never keep a flashlight I can't see some practical use for at some time. I have flashlight which are users and ones which are collectors - but I still use the collectors from time to time. I also enjoy modding all of my lights and I have gotten pretty good at it - basic LED, driver, wiring (I'm and EE by degree - so that is my strength) - no machining because I'm one of those people who just can't cut a piece of wood straight even with a miter box. (Ughhh!) I started with production lights, the progressed into custom lights, now I am moving back in the production territory with the intent of modding any light I purchase to my liking. My next conquest will be modding a RRT-0 and a TK35 to neutral LEDs - so that should take some time - these are going to be users. I also just received a beautiful McGizmo HA PD-S from another member in an offline trade deal - I think I'm going to try a XM-L LED in there and see how it goes - but this light is a collector and will spend most of it's time on the shelf.

Like many others, I am sure, I enjoy just sitting back and admiring the collection I have (currently about 20 collectors and 10 true users). I recently sold off about 20 lights because Uncle Sam wasn't very friendly to me this year.  Oh well........

I've also got a couple of nice knives, but I don't have much interest in expanding that into a collection - I would love to have a John Henry knife at some point in my life.

Now - back to the reviews forums.......


----------



## Tango7 (Apr 17, 2011)

My Dad loved LED's. As a kid he was going to mount a 9v and 2 LED's in the little plastic toy police car I had, but I broke/lost it before he could. He even changed our model train signals from grain o'wheat incandescents to LEDs.

Before he passed, he told me that someday we'd have LED replacements for our incandescent bulbs in our houses.

I guess it's kind of a tribute to him that I'm fascinated by them, and thus why I collect them - although on our budget I'm forced to stay at the lower end of the spectrum, so the extended battery life is a plus too .

That, and the darn grandkids keep stealing borrowing Grandpa's lights whenever they come over :scowl:.


----------



## azzid (Apr 19, 2011)

I was always interested on anything that glows or emit light. Would always buy cheap flashlights and batteries at the nearest supermarket or hardware when i was a kid. I know that they are tools but i couldn't stop myself to play with them and treat them as toys. And up to now that I have a wife and 2 kids, my fascination with flashlights grew more because of the current led technology that we have right now. Brighter more efficient and tint's that rival incans. There really is no reason i could see to not get hooked/addicted to collecting lights.


----------



## flashlight_guy_! (Apr 21, 2011)

I have always appreciated tools that help you get a job done. There is nothing like not having a hammer when u have a nail to drive or a screwdriver in like situation. But for me the most frustrating is not being able to see what you are doing or where you are going! Enter the flashlight...I have had a love affair with them since my childhood and collecting newer better brighter ones is just plain fun!


----------



## richpalm (Apr 22, 2011)

If I knew why, I wouldn't be doing it. Why have I always loved antique radios? Damned if I know... all I know is that I do. Same with flashlights. My real rewards come from building and modding; the actual work as opposed to the end result, and the nice rush I get when it lights up for the first time. Same with old radios... when I do a restore and it starts to sing again after being silent for 40-50 years. Indescribable feeling!

Rich


----------



## MSteendahl (May 5, 2011)

used to live in MN where the self proclaimed flashlight king am1500 (mayor of the american garage) on the radio started collecting them before y2k... I think he was hoping to get rich selling them when our lights went out on new years eve...

anyway... I like light... I really like making dark things light.
I'm the guy who loves to turn the lights on after a movie and listen to everyone moan because it is too bright.


----------



## kwalker (May 5, 2011)

AAAYYYYY Minnasotin'? I listen to the 'flashlight king on the radio. Have often wondered if he was a serious flashlight guy or if it's just a gag....


----------



## john-paul (May 6, 2011)

Tango7 said:


> My Dad loved LED's. As a kid he was going to mount a 9v and 2 LED's in the little plastic toy police car I had, but I broke/lost it before he could. He even changed our model train signals from grain o'wheat incandescents to LEDs.
> 
> Before he passed, he told me that someday we'd have LED replacements for our incandescent bulbs in our houses.
> 
> ...


 

Interesting, I have a similar story about my dad. He is now a retired electrician. Growing up he would talk for hours about how much more could be done with led's, while we played with my Radio Shack 100 in 1 electronic kit. (For the record I never could get the AM radio to work.)

As far as collecting FL's now? Not sure why, just love them. I remember the first time I paid more than $20 for a light and thought I was crazy. Now....that's just some batteries. lol


----------



## harro (Sep 11, 2011)

I love that something so small can make sooo much light. I cop heaps of flack from mates about spending the money that we all spend on THAT special torch, but who cares? I've never seen a cheap 2D incan make light like a Jetbeam RRT3 or WE Pilot Whale for example, let alone the myriad of customs around, these days! If you enjoy it ( collecting ), then do it.
Best wishes, Mike.


----------



## chiphead (Sep 13, 2011)

A sucker for new technology and anything that can save my "backsides" some day.
chiphead


----------



## Cogitria (Sep 21, 2011)

Because my boyfriend love to collect flashlights.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 21, 2011)

As a kid growing up in the Philippines, during the time of the American bases here in Clark, Pampanga and Subic, Olongapo, there's a place called Dau, Pampanga where American soldiers would sell their excess stuff (PX goods and old stuff) to Filipino entrepreneurs who would in turn sell them to us civilians. We live in Metro Manila, which is a good two hour drive away. Normally we'd go there when my Uncle (who served in the USAF) was assigned here in the Philippines. It was a long trip (i was a kid then, so staying put for a long period was stressful) but I had so much fun checking out the "imported" stuff for sale. I remember we got Ray-Bans, gardening equipment, heck even my mom's 15-speed blender and a pop-corn machine, all from that place. I remember we'd buy MRE's just to try it out. Before it was in those green cans that was really tough to open! Hahah! Anyway, long story short, one of our trips there i chanced upon a mini Maglite. It was worn, obviously used a lot but was still functioning. I begged my folks to buy it for me even it was a bit expensive (for a flashlight) at the time. They did eventually cave and bought my me first light. I remember cleaning it very well and every night when i went to bed, it was beside me or under my pillow. (i passed through that scared of the dark phase, yes) I was amazed that the small rice-bulb would be so bright, then if you remove the head, you can use it like a candle. To this day, that Mag-lite still functions, i dont use it anymore, but hey, that's what started me in flashlights!  (That happened almost 30 years ago, my how time flies!)

Anyway, i rationalize to my wife: Hey, I dont drink, I dont smoke, I dont party out with friends, I dont womanize, so let me have my flashlight collection! 

I use that line every time she notices that i'm carrying a new flashlight in my hands. haha... 

So far i have 9 and counting.

In my collection, i try to avoid collecting several lights of the same brand. I get what i want from a particular brand, then its off to the next brand.

I recently purchased a TK35, (two weeks ago) and now i have my eyes set on a Klarus XT10 (Marshall's personal favorite)[going gear] or a Sunwayman V20C. I'm just trying to decide which matters more, function or beauty. I will get both eventually, but I'm trying to decide which i will get first. 


Well, good luck guys! Its nice to see so many other collectors out there.

Cheers!


----------



## richpalm (Sep 21, 2011)

roadkill1109 said:


> Anyway, i rationalize to my wife: Hey, I dont drink, I dont smoke, I dont party out with friends, I dont womanize, so let me have my flashlight collection!
> 
> I use that line every time she notices that i'm carrying a new flashlight in my hands. haha...
> 
> Cheers!



That works for you? Mine doesn't wanna hear it. My purchases, Paypal account, everything are underground. Good pilot doesn't fly into a thunderstorm...

Rich


----------



## S Jay (Sep 23, 2011)

I collect flashlights for these reasons:

1. I live in a small town and old flashlights can be found at every second hand store and estate auction.

2. Most of what I collect is inexpensive....under $15.00...sometimes a buck or two.

3. Most of the time, if one doesn't work, I can fix it.

4. Where else can you find something that was made in 1915, and get parts at your local hardware store that work perfectly....i.e. D-cells and a # 14 bulb?


----------



## smarkum (Sep 24, 2011)

Great story Roadkill. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andrewmac (Sep 24, 2011)

+1 same here (post#21)^


----------



## Rigged (Sep 25, 2011)

richpalm said:


> If I knew why, I wouldn't be doing it. Why have I always loved antique radios? Damned if I know... all I know is that I do. Same with flashlights. My real rewards come from building and modding; the actual work as opposed to the end result, and the nice rush I get when it lights up for the first time. Same with old radios... when I do a restore and it starts to sing again after being silent for 40-50 years. Indescribable feeling!
> 
> Rich


 
This is definitely the way I feel about it. Why do people collect anything? Action figures, baseball cards, stamps, magnets, the list goes on. It's just something we do.

My collection isn't nearly as big as I would like, but that is the whole point of collecting there really is no "end". I love it.


----------



## NewlandPhotography (Oct 3, 2011)

I collect simply for the fact that i always seem to need one and can never find one when i need it so why not have a ton! easier to find that way


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 9, 2011)

I got tired of collecting knives.......for now.


----------



## Dillo0 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have always enjoyed things that made light. I started with one of those cheap yellow plastic Everready things. My grandfather then gave me an aluminum 1 AAA light with a clicky switch. It was focusable and even had an aluminum reflector. It would beat one of those Solitares any day. I lost it, and got a mini Maglite AA. From there, I got a 3D Maglite with the LED upgrade module. I swapped the lens for a glass one and ran it off 1.5 V lithium primaries (LiFeS2). Now, I'm on to better lights. It's kind of like the story I had with knives. I got a Victorinox lock blade, then the next knife I got was a Benchmade.


----------



## J D (Dec 1, 2011)

There is just something I like about knowing that when the lights go out, I won't be left in the dark. Having a good flashlight in my hand gives me a feeling of security. Having several, well that's even better.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 4, 2011)

I think there's a part of my brain that just likes knowing that I can have something that's hand-held, and when turned on, can project/throw some energy (light) onto something a few inches to a few hundred feet away. It's just so neat. HAHAH...


----------



## Exide (Dec 5, 2011)

I started out with Ever Ready radios to start with but then decided on torches as found one with its original battery, i rebuilt radio batterys so though why not torch ones, yes its very addictive. It seems not a popular hobby in Britain though but seems massive in America, i can pick up old torches more cheap than radios and any duplicate batterys i get i take apart an rebuild but the round cells such as the large D size i simply skin them an copy the covers to put on modern cells. I have found now that i love torches better than radio as there simple to fix an easy to store an display an in my country are cheap to get hold of, It does seem with american stuff though there is so much to choose from and do have a few American torches in my collection such as Eveready with the Union Carbide logo on and i have one Brightstar torch and a Franco make pocket lamp which i got working again by soldering strip terminals on a AAA battery holder as the battery was flat shape an small an not made anymore.


----------



## led2011 (Dec 10, 2011)

when I first come to this forum, I am so surprised to find that there is so many flashaddict who collect many expensive but very famous torch(no doubt which own great quality). If I have good economy, I would collect many good flashlight to meet my interest. But owing to a tough economy, I own a few torch for my preference.


----------



## Roccomo (Dec 19, 2011)

Let's see, baseball cards, comic books, knives, a few guns, knives, more knives. Yeah, I've been collecting stuff since I was a kid. When I first came on here a few years ago and discovered the HDS EDC it was all over. It actually went Surefire, HDS then McGizmo. On top of all that lights are such a useful everyday tool. Why not have a few?


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have always had a fascination with flashlights.
I bought my first good light (a minimag) when I was about 12 years old (nearly 20 years ago - and I still have it)
I started doing security work and needed a good dependable torch
Started with a Pelican M11 and SF 6P
Then a SL Stinger XT, Magcharger, Pila GL3XR, and eventually a SF U2 as duty lights, and L4, 6P/KL3, Fenix L0p and L1p.

I don't have a collection as such, all my lights are, or were users.

Some of my older lights, or lights with memories attached (like the old Minimag, and the Novatac I EDCed for 5 years, and had in my pocket when I got married) have been retired and live in a glass display case, the rest live around the house and get used when they need it.


----------



## andurilgc (Dec 21, 2011)

Insightful question Snareman if I may say so and I'm surprised there are so few responses 

I would hazard a guess to say that there are many character traits we all have here in common as CPF members such as an interest in practical tools, tech and a sense of community. I have 9 torches so far but once I started I could see that it could easily turn into 100 or so. It probably will 

Torches are so darn handy, don't you think. All homes have at least one. I started getting up at nights for my young kids and after my first nightstand torch it was an EDC, then a tactical, a thrower and so the hobby continues ...

On fun/expense analysis, I say they are hard to beat


----------



## fvdk (Dec 21, 2011)

40 years ago when I was a kid, we lived in an area where there were no streetlights so it was pitch dark at night and I guess that triggered my love for flashlights and even than I collected every flashlight that I could get my hands on, mostly AA cell flashlights but my favorite one at the time was a yellow 4D lantern, similar to this one. When I was about 12, there was a Tandy shop (later Radio Shack) which gave away the 5D grey flashlights and I think I have had at least 6 of them. When I was about 18, I bought my first serious flashlight, the Bianchi 7 cell B-lite.
When Maglite entered the market with the D-cell models, I collected the whole range and it was as if they could read my mind as I thought about how nice it would be if they would make smaller models with the same quality and that happened when they introduced the Mini-Mag AA and later the AAA and Solitaire. 

However, besides my love for just flashlights, I also love quality tools and Electronics and whenever I own something that I really love, I am inclined to buy more of them for backup as I can not stand the thought of loosing it or maybe be not able to buy a new one if it should go out of production so I buy backups for my backups.

I do of course realize that the above is stupid but I can't help myself so I have more lights than I would ever need and I still keep buying new ones. Fortunately, I can afford it but it still is stupid


----------



## LE6920 (Dec 21, 2011)

I think some people just appreciate and collect certain things. Others see no value and have little interest. I would bet a lot of collectors also see interest in other items as well, maybe cars, old cameras, tools etc.


----------



## budynabuick (Dec 21, 2011)

They are utilitarian, obliterate the dark and are (can be)
works of art. That is my story!

Keith


----------



## egrep (Dec 21, 2011)

Frankly, it's because i'm [email protected]$#!+ crazy!


----------



## dajab77 (Jan 17, 2012)

I like the different usages and design of the lights I own/collect. I guess it's a hobby as well.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 18, 2012)

I find myself buying lights for different tasks/uses. Not so much a collector, but over time I've amassed more lights than most normal people would have. One light that is super bright, but low runtime. Another light that's not very bright, but runs forever. Another light that is momentary on, single mode only. The list goes on.


----------



## Danielight (Jan 18, 2012)

I doubt that I'll become a great flashlight collector, but I'm waiting on my third LED light to arrive this week. I got interested in owning an LED light through a well-known battery website ... whenever I'd go there to buy batteries, the first thing I would see was a bunch of these flashlights. Eventually I decided to buy a light (4Sevens Quark AA2) for myself (at a different website). This past Christmas season, I decided to buy a light for my wife and for my daughter (who don't share my enthusiasm for the marvelous devices!), and another one for myself. As I learned more about the different types of lights (emitters, battery types, etc.), I decided that I would like to have a few lights with different features. When my third light arrives this week, I will have an XP-G R5 (the Quark AA2), an XM-L T6 (Quark MiniX-123), and an XP-G R4 (Shining Beam I-mini XP-G Neutral White, the latest one I ordered). That should satisfy me for the time being. :naughty:


----------



## cland72 (Jan 18, 2012)

Delayed double tap


----------



## Straker (Jan 24, 2012)

I collect a few pieces here and there specifically because some lights end up as redressed props in films for various things. Most infamous is the 2nd Doctors Sonic Screwdriver from 1967 which was just an ordinary penlight.


----------



## Straker (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh also, there are the more interesting and intricate antiques that I love to collect as well. I have a few old lights that are from the 0's that I've updated with LED's and such that just look really cool and it's nice to have something like that that isn't the normal flashlight they sell today...shame really they don't go retro with modern lights...


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not sure I'm a "Collector" - I mostly perform a lot of tasks in dark places, like inspections, disaster response, and so forth, and, I'm always looking for better tools for the jobs. I AM sure that I tend to look for CERTAIN tools harder than others, IE: I am aware that I work harder to find a good light for a particular aspect of my work, and less hard to find a good ink cartridge or shirt. I might be a "closet" collector.

OK, screw it...

My Name is Teej, and I am a Flashaholic...


----------



## yiyans (Jan 29, 2012)

Just give one to your kid and wait for the spark in the eyes and the smile on the face. 
I think it is in the blood....


----------



## Mag-man (Jan 29, 2012)

I never really"collected" flashlights until my grandmother died last November. All I had was this old 3-D cell maglite that gave off yellow light that I used to keep in my Silverado. My grandmother lived in a big house and kept little flashlights on the table next to every lamp. The best one was a mini-mag but in most of the bedrooms were just little plastic flashlights, just in cases. As the story goes, back in 1955 there was a hurricane that knocked out the power in the big house and there was one flashlight in the house in the garage somewhere. So after that, there was a little flashlight in every room.

As part of my memory of her, I keep a little flashlight next to most lamps. She was very pro-American and Maglites are one of those classic American things, like Zippos and the 1966 Mustang. I upgraded my 3-D Mag to a very powerful LED. I got a 6-D and upgraded that to LED. We have several mini-mags, as they are great little lights. And I keep an XL50 in my pocket most of the time. The power goes out lately due to freak weather so my wife doesn't mind having flashlights around but I do feel like she thinks we are starting to have too many... It's great to have a light when I need it but it really reminds me of my grandmother and in some weird way, it's a security blanket in that makes it feel like she's still around. But personally, I like to try and maximize the lumens or light per dollar, because I'm cheap . Thanks for asking


----------



## budynabuick (Jan 31, 2012)

Mag-guy said:


> I never really"collected" flashlights until my grandmother died last November. All I had was this old 3-D cell maglite that gave off yellow light that I used to keep in my Silverado. My grandmother lived in a big house and kept little flashlights on the table next to every lamp. The best one was a mini-mag but in most of the bedrooms were just little plastic flashlights, just in cases. As the story goes, back in 1955 there was a hurricane that knocked out the power in the big house and there was one flashlight in the house in the garage somewhere. So after that, there was a little flashlight in every room.
> 
> As part of my memory of her, I keep a little flashlight next to most lamps. She was very pro-American and Maglites are one of those classic American things, like Zippos and the 1966 Mustang. I upgraded my 3-D Mag to a very powerful LED. I got a 6-D and upgraded that to LED. We have several mini-mags, as they are great little lights. And I keep an XL50 in my pocket most of the time. The power goes out lately due to freak weather so my wife doesn't mind having flashlights around but I do feel like she thinks we are starting to have too many... It's great to have a light when I need it but it really reminds me of my grandmother and in some weird way, it's a security blanket in that makes it feel like she's still around. But personally, I like to try and maximize the lumens or light per dollar, because I'm cheap . Thanks for asking




Neat story!
Keith - who misses his Grand mother


----------



## zz9000 (Feb 1, 2012)

I began my flashlight collection when I discovered there were flashlights that worked without the occasional shake due to electrical problems. My first good light was a "well seasoned" 2D Maglite from a neighbor who moved away. I then stayed with the Mag Instrument family and bought 2D and 4D Mags the day after Thanksgiving for a decent price. It's nice to have one in the kitchen, car, bedroom ...

I am now casually looking for torches that are much smaller for weight and volume savings yet have a reasonable output and run time.


----------



## Exide (Feb 7, 2012)

It is an odd hobby over here in England because a few sellers i talk to at carboot sales have never heard of it and some find it strange but i tend to think each to there own an there is a collector for everything so why not flashlights, i started out with radios until i found some old torch batteries and thought i need a period torch to display with them, from that day i was hooked, more so with the Ever Ready torches as they go great with the batteries, i can pick these up cheap to as over here they are not classed as collectable unless there the real old Military ones. I often make up covers for modern batteries as i did with radio an now i have more torches than radios an i enjoy finding lamps that are unusual, better still if they have old batteries that i can rebuild, my best loved one is that lamp from Ever Ready that had its original 481 battery as it was an easy rebuild plus the lamp is very rare as is the battery. I like them better than radios as there not so hard to fix.


----------



## davyro (Feb 25, 2012)

I've had a flashlight since i was 7yrs old,I'm now 45 & i've always used different lights for different tasks.So i always had 3/4 through health reasons i had to stop drinking so as someone who
doesn't drink & smoke i thought i'd spend some of the saved money on a good light.Well that was it once i had a great light i just wanted more great lights for different tasks.


----------



## Erik Mejia (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm not quite sure why I collect them. I just like flashlights. I started collecting Fenix Flashlights about two years ago. I think my next couple of purchases will be offerings from EagleTac. And maybe a FoxFury or two.

Does anyone know where EagleTac lights are made?


----------



## trevordurden (Feb 27, 2012)

I needed a flashlight for work/biking camping so I bought one, since I have a habit of losing things, i bought another flashlight to find the first one when it got lost, and now i need a 3rd one to find the first 2 and so on and so on or at least that's how i justify another light .


----------



## Pat364 (Feb 29, 2012)

Like Eric, I like Light (Flashlights and Tactical Lights). Why? I don't know! And I don't put myself the question 
I begin with some Surefire, and now with Fenix, Solarforce, SUNWAYMAN (I am waiting a V10R Ti with AA extension).
Next step: JETBeam, and all lights that I like and can buy ;-)

@++


----------



## Midnight Run (Mar 1, 2012)

Why do I collect flashlights?

I have no idea ...

http://i41.servimg.com/u/f41/09/01/88/58/mcgizm11.jpg

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## chuckg (Mar 7, 2012)

For me, I have always had a decent flashlight around. I like to feel prepared for "just in case" situations and most of them involve a need for light. I used to be a die hard Maglite owner, but recently purchased a Fenix PD32 .. then an LD12 ... and I'm going to order an EagleTac and 4Sevens next week, then lay them all out and decide where they'll suit me best. I truly appreciate fine craftmanship, and they serve a useful purpose at the same time. win-win!


----------



## DanDfellow (Mar 9, 2013)

Odd one this I have no idea. Just like them. Probably cos of the 1st I has one Xmas that I used to read comics with at night. It was a plastic cheapo with 3 colours red amber & green, plus normal light. It had red handle & white Mushroom round top with the holes with the coloured filters around. To switch colours there was a wheel at the side. I loved it! The red handle I seem to remember was square.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have so many lights that I can't possibly claim that I actually regularly use all of them. To me though, I first got hooked by the quality machining of the Sunwayman lights. Then I started wanting to have different LEDs and different user interfaces.

And *then* I found out about custom lights and things started to snowball! To me, there are so many custom lights that are works of art. I'll admit that I wouldn't want to actually carry quite a few of them for fear of scratching or damaging them but they still give me a great deal of satisfaction. I never used to understand why people would collect art or jewelry, but now I guess I do. 

And then there is tritium - don't get me started on that. Another thing that I quickly became addicted to! :devil:


----------



## iTorchFetish (Apr 9, 2013)

It's not an addiction, as the word flashaholic implies, although I can understand why people would see it that way - it's a *fetish*. And I'm willing to bet that it's mostly males that suffer from this wallet draining affliction. It's like you can't ever be satisfied with what you've got - you're always looking for more, something more powerful, something that throws farther, something more dazzling - it's like ***** envy :help:. Ok, I expect people are beginning to think "this bloke has lost the plot" so I'll leave off this topic, but before I do, I'd like to remind you that you collect torches too - and if that's not weird, what is?

I now have 14 torches, 5 more on the way and I'm still scouring the internet for more. I've bought a soldering iron, 3rd hand, and just about all the other tools and supplies needed for basic modifications. I have also purchased several LED's, drivers and torch hosts and I'm teaching my self electronics so that I can further indulge this strange fetish. Right now, I'm desperately struggling to resist the powerful urge to buy both the TN31mb and DEFT-X but I already know very well that I'm doomed to fail in this struggle - think I've got it bad. :sigh:

How did it all start? Well I guess it's something in my genes, or an unconscious traumatic memory that predisposed me, that made me susceptible to this fetish. The fetish was triggered when I acquired my first torch with a Cree LED in it. It was only a Led Lenser P7, but when I switched it on, it dazzled me - both literally and metaphorically - and my fetish was born. 

I'm still trying to figure out exactly why I developed this fascination, this fixation, this obsession with LED torches - perhaps it's the way they light up the night, perhaps it's the way they feel in my hand, perhaps it's the sense of security. the sense of empowerment I feel when I power up my torch and cut through the night turning it into daylight. A torch is not just a torch for torch fetishists. It's a tool, a weapon, a companion, an object of fascination, even a phallic symbol and ... who knows what else.

Why do I collect torches? For all the reasons above and for other other reasons that might always remain a mystery.


----------



## Freax (Apr 24, 2013)

I only just today become an official collector after buying a swivel light on eBay, and I didn't even know it until it was too late, a moderator moved my thread to this section 

So some people become collectors without even knowing it, it seems..


----------



## Bentbylumens (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok, so maybe I'm reaching a bit . . . But calling it a fetish sounds sooooooo much cooler than an ADDICTION. And just maybe a little bit sexy. Just a tad. Now I feel somewhat less like a junkie and more like someone with an interesting little secret. :devil:


----------



## smokinbasser (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't collect but more do not dispose of items.


----------



## iTorchFetish (May 2, 2013)

Bentbylumens said:


> Ok, so maybe I'm reaching a bit . . . But calling it a fetish sounds sooooooo much cooler than an ADDICTION. And just maybe a little bit sexy. Just a tad. Now I feel somewhat less like a junkie and more like someone with an interesting little secret. :devil:



Yes, yes that's it :twothumbs. Not some sort of weird perversion of my desire, but "... an interesting little secret. I like the way you think - and thanks for easing my mind.

Cool name by the way - "Bentbylumens" ... the most appropriate name I've seen so far for someone with a torch fetish


----------



## iTorchFetish (May 2, 2013)

smokinbasser said:


> I don't collect but more do not dispose of items.




 :laughing:


----------



## Lumen Beast (May 12, 2013)

I collect flashlights for simple reason that I can't stay away from them and every time I buy a light makes me feel happy.They are fun and addictive and being here on cpf will only help my collection get bigger.


----------



## Strumento (May 19, 2013)

Great topic which can be expanded to why people collect stuffs in general. This writeup by Diane Fricke can shine some light on why people collect. A few reasons from the writeup as follows:

1. To satisfy a sense of personal aesthetics and to please personal tastes.​ I think a lot of people will fall into this category where there is something regarding flashlight that they think is beautiful. This is the reason why people are willing to spent big bucks to buy limited or collector editions flashlights made of e.g. titanium, carbon fiber. Some of these lights may have solid performance as well but most of the time they are more of a work of art. Many people also find the regular standard off-the-shelf flashlights elegant enough for collection to satisfy their personal desires without burning a big hole in their pockets.

2. To show one's individualism. Some people who fall into category 1 just want to be different from other flashlight collectors. They are the ones who will opt for those neutral warm or high CRI lights to stand out from the cool white led mainstreams. They are also more likely willing to spent on custom flashlights as their requirements are usually quite specific and cannot be met by those on the shelves lights.

3. As a kind of security against uncertainty. This may not be a common reason but perhaps some people may have some negative experiences in the past where a flashlight has helped them out e.g. trapped in a lift, lost in a dark street at night. In those situations, a flashlight probably helped relief one's anxiety and frustration of feeling helpless and alone and from then on, collecting flashlights is quite comprehensible. 

4. To connect the collector to his historic, valued past and to trigger fond memories. How many of you collect flashlight due to some connection to the past and memories e.g. your dad bought you a flashlight for one of your birthdays when you are a kid and you are somewhat fascinated ever since. Or you have watched too many star wars movies as a kid and the nearest thing to the light saber beside those star wars toys and collectibles, is a powerful flashlight with a long throw. 

There may be other reasons as to why people collect but in general, people collect because they have passion and interest in that particular topic. 

As it is impossible to collect every flashlight out there, all collectors will draw the boundary of which categories of lights they will only collect so as to maintain a sense of control and not be overwhelmed by the sense of incompletion. Some may limit their collection to 18650 types of lights, some will only go for warm led lights, some will only buy lights that have practical usage (definitely not those collectors lights that you keep in gift boxes) etc. So to those collectors here, where is your boundary?

Another good point in the writeup is that there will always be disappointment accompanying the joys of collecting. How many times have you shown your impressive collection of lights to your peers or family only to receive little or lukewarm responses from? How many times have you posted a new thread to share about a new light purchase only to see your thread disappear from the first page in just one day? :ironic: Many people will feel frustrated that their prized collection is somewhat ignored or not appreciated by other people.


Personally, I collected quite a few things like comics and game cards as a kid but had since sold or given them away. Today, I am somewhat glad that I am not collecting anything in particular. Not only it helped to save some bucks, it also save me the effort of having to maintain the collection. Every now and then, I will come across something that I will have an urge to collect but I will try to get over with it by picturing what will happen to those stuffs 10 years down the road. My philosophy is "even if you can afford it, if you are not going to use it frequently and it will most likely be ended up in the cupboard collecting dust, then don't buy it". Some may argue that it is not a matter of having the items in possession for eternity but it is the process and memories of collecting that matters. Hence, they will sell off their items and move on to another collection when the time comes. I agree to some extend but as of now, I would rather spend my money on intangible stuffs like good food, vacations, movies etc.


----------



## maglite18volt12D-Cell (Jun 2, 2013)

I enjoy the color and the type. I have been collecting for only a short time. But I do have some Gold colored Maglites.


----------



## BuzzLight (Sep 27, 2013)

This thing is an addiction... 

I started out first with an incandescent Mag-Lite in the 90's in which my Dad gave me a mini one. And when LED's started to become increasingly popular I bought 300 Peso flashlights which is around $6 USD/each. It produced about 30 lumens at most. Then only around five years ago I got my first quality flashlight which was a Fenix PD20. After that I was so amazed how much output it can produce. Now, I'm constantly looking for the brightest LED flashlights in the market. My family are into it too and we have collected almost every Fenix product already. That is our new bonding!


----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2013)

Mine started around 1992 when i used to work on HGVs(heavy goods vehicles) as an apprentice,snap on tools required a D maglite to keep them company.At the time (some may argue still) maglite was the best.From then i have had a few cheap ones,biggest let down for me was the aaa maglite for my car keys.As good as useless,then went led.Coming in handy for work and camping my collection has grown a little over last few years.I like to have several at my bed side,in my car,in work and also in caravan.I like a back up for a back up I sort of get an obsession.......the boss will agree........from modifications on my 4x4 to tools.......i just cant stop.

I do find it handy to show her the £5 bargains off BG and DX as she does not know a nitecore from a smiling shark this combined with my delivery address at work being used helps me build my collection my 3yr old flashaholic helps too as when i order him one i have to get me one too

However trying to convince her my next purchase(maybe a tk75 or tm15) cost £5 might prove a challenge:tsk: ..............but hey we all like a challenge


----------



## Exostencil (Oct 19, 2013)

I have only just started and don't know if I could be called a collector yet. I bought a Fenix LD20 after seeing some EDC videos. When I got it I was so surprised with the build quality and run time of CREE globes I went a bit mad and snapped up a couple of cheap CREE torches from eBay and a SL Stylus Pro. 

I think I do it because I like having things useful things. 

Plus, there's something so primal about making light where there was only dark before.


----------



## awyeah (Oct 27, 2013)

I collect good lights for a few reasons. I'm tired of cheap lights that are unreliable. I buy them to have for everyday tasks, and for emergencies. When the power's out, I no longer have to wonder if I'm going to have a working flashlight.

I'm tired of lights that aren't bright, have a tiny little hotspot. They're mostly useless in day-to-day tasks. We still have this big yellow Dorcy beast laying around, I think it runs on 4 D-cells. It's enormous, heavy, and not bright... I can barely see anything with it. Plus if I dropped it, it'd probably break. If the batteries leak in it... I won't miss it 

I also prefer lights that have long run times. That's not as easy to find on the cheaper/lower-end side of things. It gives me peace of mind knowing that I can have days of usable light from each of my lights, while still maintaining a usable level of brightness, throw, and spill.

Size is also important. I carry a 1xCR123A light in my pocket, on turbo I think it puts out >300 lumens. A giant 6xD-cell light from your local superstore won't even put out that kind of light. I also really like the 2xCR123A/1x18650 size. We're at about 1,000 OTF lumens at that size right now!

Then there's the ability to get what you want, feature-wise. You can pick what size you want, what type of batteries you want it to take, modes, etc. There are so many combinations of features...


----------



## Gary Wilson (Oct 29, 2013)

LMAO!! This thread feels like an AA (or an FA!) meeting or something. I myself always loved torches as a boy for exploring around in the dark..... Alas the batteries always ran down FAR to quick. And back then they were pricey to keep buying. I took until LED bulbs took off and the wind up "cheap" torches began to appear. I got one to look at the electric meter and was surprised how bright it was for a few cranks on a handle.

I then purchased a larger Yellowstone wind up torch/lantern and although this is quite poor in regards to output. For general house/power failure it's ok. I then found a small 3xAAA "9 LED" job that i carry around...... In daylight!! LMAO!! and a useful 2xAA "Kubaton" one that would be useful as a last resort self defense tool.

I bought a LED Lenser V8 Turbo (not impressed imho!) but the daughter has it now. And a few "cheap" headlamps (one was a £1 and uses 3xAA and to be honest is VERY bright for the money)!! I then discovered CREE LED's and was looking at a £35 Klarin model. But as Christmas is coming up and we need to spend the money on the kids i found a CREE T6 14500/AA torch on Amazon with 14500+ charger for £11!! The torch is VERY bright..... But the charger and cell will be upgraded to a Nitecore i4 and a few AW's........ I thought it was just ME collecting torches LOL!!!

Thanks.


----------



## colight (Dec 8, 2013)

because i love flashlights and feel good to make friends with flashaholics sharing what we love


----------



## unknown001 (Dec 16, 2013)

For me, I think it's more trying to find the best light for the given situation, at the most cost effective price.

That and having gotten into modding recently I like to see how much my old or under-performing lights can be improved.


----------



## UnderPar (Dec 16, 2013)

I still cant understand why I love flashlights, especially the LED. Though I did had a mini Maglite before when I was still doing shifting at work, hopefully someday I will find the answer in this forum.


----------



## Dargel21 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not really a collector of flashlights, as I only wish to have a flashlight within arms reach where ever I am.


----------



## Lampbeam (Dec 19, 2013)

I end up collecting flashlights in an ongoing effort to find a better light. It's funny how I always have been satisfied with my flashlights because I didn't know how much better they would become. Now, I have some lights that I used to think were great that frankly aren't so great. I'm hoping Malkoff will be able to improve some of them with their drop-ins. Maybe my eyesight is failing me, because I used to think the yellow Eveready flashlight with the 6 volt battery was good. I mean with a big battery like that it had to be good, right? Nope, big battery or not, it wasn't good. And they're still making them. The new ones have three LEDs and run 130 hours at 25 lumens.


----------



## RetroTechie (Dec 19, 2013)

I like having things that combine practical utility with a nice design. For example, I own a few of these double-walled drink glasses. Keeps my coffee warm, and my beer cold. Looks good, simple but elegant design, lasts forever as long as you take care of it.

Flashlights are in the same line of thought. As for how many is too many, well... to the 'craftsmen' in this audience, I need not explain the utility of yet another screwdriver in the toolshed. 

Yes there are limits to what's useful or practical. Doesn't mean you can't _collect_ some more though.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 19, 2013)

Becasue this forum is a black hole which sucked me in and there is no escaping


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Dec 19, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Becasue this forum is a black hole which sucked me in and there is no escaping


This! ^^^


----------



## stemll (Dec 21, 2013)

Not sure if I'm a collector just yet but, with yesterday's DX order I'll have 7. I really only need one so I guess there must be some collector mentality in there somewhere 

I've had a Maglite or two kicking around the house for years then I found a Fenix PD32 and the difference was just WOW! Now have an E05 on my keys, a Lenser B7 on the bike. Waiting on a POPLite T34 and a Sipik SK68 to go alongside these and the two old Maglites. Yet to move to LI-ion, I'll save that up for later....


----------



## Gear guy (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello, first time posting after alot of reading!

Let me start by saying I have recently become obsessed with Flashlights, and Im still amazed at how powerful they have become. I was first introduced to a high powered light back in '99 when I was allowed to borrow a streamlight stinger, it greatly replaced my hulking Mag Light. Moving right along my buddy introduced Me to his Streamlight Pro Tac HL and I been hooked ever since!

My Collection consists of my Stinger, a Surefire 6P, Fenix PD 35, Nitecore P12 and currently on order is an Eagletac TX25C2


----------



## Bertrand (Dec 29, 2013)

1. I work in a dark bar and I'm a night owl.

2. I like most things tactical and a good flashlight is very handy. (I assume that's why everyone needs to borrow mine)

3. Just always got a kick out of playing with flashlights. (I'm a 37 yr old child)

4. Always appreciate craftsmanship and quality. (Not to mention design/art aspect)


----------



## square_cpf (Feb 28, 2014)

I love flashlights since I was very little.
It's always exciting to see the light beam shot through the darkness.
You'll seek for different types of beam for different usage.
I recenty find a good way to use my headlamp.
I put it onto my son's head when he's reading.
The near sighted boy enjoyed the light as it helps a lot.
He reads more easily and comfortably.
My point is:
don't care for having too many lights,find the best use out of them and be creative!:twothumbs


----------



## imalent (Mar 11, 2014)

Flashlights can light our way, and some have good features, can take the fear away from darkness.


----------



## Tmack (Mar 11, 2014)

I collect things that amaze me. 
Lasers, Japanese Steel, and now extremely powerful flashlights. If it wows me, I must have it!


----------



## caddylover (Mar 11, 2014)

Because I can:thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 11, 2014)

caddylover said:


> Because I can:thumbsup:


This sounds like a good reason to me!


----------



## wjv (Apr 18, 2014)

Lights are:

- useful
- functional
- precision machinery 
- fun

- cheaper than collecting guns (personal experience)
- cheaper than collecting cars
- cheaper than many other hobbies

Unlike many other "collectable" types of hobbies, a flashlight Is something I actually use ever single day.


----------



## magellan (Apr 24, 2014)

I got into flashlights from a previous hobby of knife collecting. I find flashlights for some reason even more interesting. I'm not an EE, but I took a few technical level electronics courses and later a few engineering level courses (I am a biologist by education but always found electronics interesting although I didn't major in it) and find them interesting electronically as well as aesthetically. I partly worked my way thru college and grad school as an electronics technician in several capacities, back when they still did troubleshooting of circuit boards with a signal injector, an O-scope, and a multimeter. I was also an amateur astronomer for many years and telescopes are all about light gathering power. Well, flashlights are all about light emitting power, so I seem to have gone from one extreme to the other. I'm sure there's some twisted logic in there somewhere. LOL. I'm also interested in and have read up on metallurgy and metal manufacturing and machining and although I don't think I'll ever have my own lathe, I enjoy learning about how these things are made especially by the very skilled modders and makers here who I have learned a lot from just reading these forums. So for me I guess the ultimate answer is flashlights combine several otherwise seemingly unrelated intellectual interests, in addition to which they are very useful too.


----------



## notandyk (Jul 8, 2014)

I enjoy having a light source when the need arises. In a minivan at night and someone drops something under the seat? BAM, MARATAC AAA (rev 3) TO THE RESCUE!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jul 9, 2014)

BECAUSE YOU'RE ALL A TERRIBLE INFLUENCE!!!!!!!!

I came here innocently looking for a flashlight work because my AA maglite kept shutting off randomly so I returned it. So after a lot of research and help from members bought a Quark AAx2 XML which still serves me well every day at work 2 years later. Nowadays at work I carry 4 lights on me, my trusty quark on my hip, a Preon 2 in my shirt pocket, SG5 headlamp in my pants pocket and a i3S on my house keychain. Now 6 quality lights later and seriously considering buying lucky number 7, just in case....

You should all be ashamed of yourselves....................


----------



## american (Jul 9, 2014)

trailblazer295 said:


> BECAUSE YOU'RE ALL A TERRIBLE INFLUENCE!!!!!!!!
> 
> I came here innocently looking for a flashlight work because my AA maglite kept shutting off randomly so I returned it. So after a lot of research and help from members bought a Quark AAx2 XML which still serves me well every day at work 2 years later. Nowadays at work I carry 4 lights on me, my trusty quark on my hip, a Preon 2 in my shirt pocket, SG5 headlamp in my pants pocket and a i3S on my house keychain. Now 6 quality lights later and seriously considering buying lucky number 7, just in case....
> 
> You should all be ashamed of yourselves....................


I agree I came here trying to find a led upgrade for my mini mag which I never even got 5 eagle tacs 10 fenixs 7 sure fires 10 malkoff m61s 10 maglites 4 headlamps and others I'm still looking for more for some reason even though I don't have use for more then maybe 4 lights haha.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jul 9, 2014)

american said:


> I agree I came here trying to find a led upgrade for my mini mag which I never even got 5 eagle tacs 10 fenixs 7 sure fires 10 malkoff m61s 10 maglites 4 headlamps and others I'm still looking for more for some reason even though I don't have use for more then maybe 4 lights haha.



So that's where I will be in a few years. I haven't made the leap into modding lights yet and don't for see doing it in the future. I'm fairly mechanically inclined but when it comes to electronic modding my skills end. Though I've read excellent things about malkoff lights. Funny enough I was just browsing surefires website, I'm all for supporting north american made products. But at $250-300 for a lot of the surefires, it's too expensive for me right now. One day I'd like to own one and support a north american made product. I was happy when my new bike pedals were made in Canada.


----------



## american (Jul 9, 2014)

trailblazer295 said:


> So that's where I will be in a few years. I haven't made the leap into modding lights yet and don't for see doing it in the future. I'm fairly mechanically inclined but when it comes to electronic modding my skills end. Though I've read excellent things about malkoff lights. Funny enough I was just browsing surefires website, I'm all for supporting north american made products. But at $250-300 for a lot of the surefires, it's too expensive for me right now. One day I'd like to own one and support a north american made product. I was happy when my new bike pedals were made in Canada.


Once you find out you can get a g2 or 6p for 40 bucks you will have quite a few eventually lol


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jul 9, 2014)

american said:


> Once you find out you can get a g2 or 6p for 40 bucks you will have quite a few eventually lol



I'm pretty sure they won't cost $40 north of the border. If someone knows of one that is let me know. A g2x is $95 here in a quick search. Will a g2 or 6 handle 18500 cells?


----------



## benseda1 (Sep 21, 2021)

BuzzLight said:


> This thing is an addiction...
> 
> I started out first with an incandescent Mag-Lite in the 90's in which my Dad gave me a mini one. And when LED's started to become increasingly popular I bought 300 Peso flashlights which is around $6 USD/each. It produced about 30 lumens at most. Then only around five years ago I got my first quality flashlight which was a Fenix PD20. After that I was so amazed how much output it can produce. Now, I'm constantly looking for the brightest LED flashlights in the market. My family are into it too and we have collected almost every Fenix product already. That is our new bonding!


TRY OLIGHT THEY BLOW FENIX OUT OF THE WATER!


----------



## 3_gun (Sep 21, 2021)

My tool box has big n little; screwdrivers, hammers & wrenches. My flashlights are the same way. Little for "always have one with you", big one for camping/power outage, EDC for just that when I CC & GP that may overlap one or more other uses. I don't see it as a collection but more of a tool box

I'll take a light that uses standard batteries everyday, all day over a light that uses a proprietary battery, non replaceable battery or cord for recharging that I can't find at Best Buy. Not saying Olight isn't a good light, I have 2 & both used OTC batteries. As do every other light I own


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 21, 2021)

I used to collect them for the historical aspect and just for fun. But when my "collection" reached somewhere between 500 and 1000 I decided to only buy lights I'll use. So now I have a "collection" of around 100 lights I bought to use.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm not a collector .... I'm not. I'm not. I'm not.


----------



## Chickensfloat (Sep 21, 2021)

When i was 3 or 4 i got my first flashlight. A 9 led crappy 3 tripple a flashlight. It all snowballed outa control from there. First broke quick, so i got more and more cheap ones. Carryed them everywhere by 5th grade i had a whoke graveyard of these cheap things one after another they broke and i combined 3 to make 1 good one. Got sick of it in 5th grade so i spent 20 bucks on a mini mag led pro, 2aa 272 lumen. Lasted me about 5 years with lots of abuse, bright but not enough to scratch the brightness itch i had. Anyhow during that 5 years After the buying the maglight i started buying old maglights used cheap, and incandecent antuiqe flashlights, learned quick there not bright enough so tryed converting them to led. Wwll middle school me understood simple dc electricity from wiring stuff on trucks and whatnot. Anyhow first real light i built was a 4 c cell maglight with a xhp70 led if im not mistaken, choked up by cheap ali express drivers, held to the stock switch with a copper coupler, lots of epoxy and a ground down aluminum heat sink. 2 18650s ran it that i salvaged out of a ryobi 18v battery that went thru a rain storm. Sanded pvc pipe spacer with a bolt to take up the space. A quarter to widen the head of the bolt for the spring. Then i built a watercooled flashlight out of a xhp70.2 solidered to a copper pipe, 12vfish tank pump, camera reflector, scrap wood, a moterspeed controler, buck voltage regulator, x2 4 18650 battery holders. And alot of wires salvaged from some computer psu's. After the minimag wore out i bought a olight m2r, took some machine shop classes in 4th year of highschool and decided to actually build flashlights right, using my dads hand me down lathe which was my great grandfathers back in the day re do some of the lights i built, and convert some vintage lights aswell. Any how enough rambling im hooked and i cant stop. 4th generation to use that lathe so it has a little wear and tear but runs great despite being from the 20s or 30s.


----------



## tyoda0202 (Oct 14, 2021)

As mentioned by others, back in the day Maglites were the best. Massive and could be used as a club, & at the time relatively bright. Fast forward to today with LED's getting brighter, more efficient and batteries with more and more capacity - it's amazing how many lumens even small lights can output and with long run times. I'm intrigued by the continuing march to brighter lights in compact EDC form factors. Amazing that in your hand you can exceed the brightness of a car headlight!


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 7, 2021)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm not a collector .... I'm not. I'm not. I'm not.
> 
> View attachment 17215



Me either……




I can quit any time.


----------



## 3oni (Nov 7, 2021)

At the end of the day, it boils down to the same reason I collect other things: Because flashlights are neat. 

I enjoy the journey of figuring out what I like, hunting for it, reassessing, and trying again. Finding a light that ticks all my boxes and just slots into my life as if it should always have been a part of it is satisfying. And I like that even lights I'm not currently using -- like the ones scattered around the house for power outages -- are useful.


----------



## pumps (Nov 7, 2021)

When I was a kid I would camp out in the back yard. I would go in to the woods behind my house at night with a flashlight. My friends and I would get dropped off at the mall and we would go in to the stores that had sporting goods, like Woolworth. Get stuff for our camping and woods expeditions(behind the house-the wilderness that was in the burbs lol). I would buy a few lights and compare the beams. Which had the best. I remember I had a Sportsman by RayoVac that was the best. I have one now, bought an estate sale. When I got older I did pest control and needed a good light. For termite inspections I carried a Brinkman 2 D cell in a ring on my belt. Then later when I became a firefighter I carried a big old Brinkman 6 volt lantern on my belt because it had a better beam than the Rayovac 6 volt ones that were issued to us.. Then switched to a black Fulton on my fire coat. Then we switched to Streamlight Vulcan? rechargeables. Then anglehead Streamlight incan rechargeables. When they came out with 4AA LED model I bought one myself-still carry it.. Department didn't start buying them for a while. Now we have LED rechargeables mounted on the fire truck. I did appliance repair on the side 30 years and of course I needed a good light. Carried AA min-Mag incan and then LED. A light with a magnet on it is a good help when doing repair work. Bought a Kobalt Hypercoil that has been a good tool. ( Why are they selling for so crazy expensive on ebay) Then spent time as an electrician and a good headlight is necessary when working overhead with the lights out and in attics. Used a cheap Energizer with a weak LED/incan set up. But it worked. Coverted my D Maglites to LED, bought a few old Fultons and small LED lights. I like to find lights at estate sales. Now I've 3 Maglights D cells I've picked up for a couple bucks at sales and converted them. A couple Luxons, from Lowes, AA Olights, Rovyvon A1 Aurora, LED lanterns for when the power goes out.Just whatever catches my eye. I have convinced my wife to take a light outside whenever she goes out in the back with the dogs so she won't trip going down the deck steps(again)or on something or get surprised by a raccoon or fox. I know she does when I'm not home because I see her on the security camera. They're a tool. Let me just say I always have a reliable light nearby. Sometimes I think about the people who were walking down the stairs of the World Tade Center in the dark on 9/11. Did I mention I have probably a dozen transistor radios?


----------



## cbxer55 (Nov 9, 2021)

I never intended to collect them. But overtime, they keep getting better and better, stronger and stronger. And as such, new ones come in and old ones become collector items. Fairly rapidly at times. Bought a Fenix PD36 Tac a few weeks ago for the 3000 lumen turbo mode. In the package was a card for the Acebeam E70, with 4600 lumens, to which the tester here said more like 5300. So, ordered one of them the next week. The Fenix PD 36 will become a garage light, replacing the old Olight M30 that's been out there for many years.

See signature below. That's pretty much it. A couple Mag Lites I have that I do not consider to be worth even throwing in the round-open-top file. Not a lot compared to some of you. But a lot to me, since most of them just sit around unused, especially the older Surefire incandescents, which had nicad batteries that are long ago expired.


----------



## mpetry912 (Dec 26, 2021)

Like a pocketknife or a screwdriver, a flashlight is a tool, and the nice ones out there are really beautiful. here's most of my pile. Tray is a GITD item from CountyComm (https:www.countycomm.com) as is the Maratac 4 cell light behind. Knives are a Mission prototype, all titanium folder (incl blade) and a Boker all carbon / ceramic unit that is very light. There's an Overready BOSS in there and a very cool titanium Lumintop.

/markp


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 27, 2021)

pumps said:


> When I was a kid I would camp out in the back yard. I would go in to the woods behind my house at night with a flashlight. My friends and I would get dropped off at the mall and we would go in to the stores that had sporting goods, like Woolworth. Get stuff for our camping and woods expeditions(behind the house-the wilderness that was in the burbs lol). I would buy a few lights and compare the beams. Which had the best. I remember I had a Sportsman by RayoVac that was the best. I have one now, bought an estate sale. When I got older I did pest control and needed a good light. For termite inspections I carried a Brinkman 2 D cell in a ring on my belt. Then later when I became a firefighter I carried a big old Brinkman 6 volt lantern on my belt because it had a better beam than the Rayovac 6 volt ones that were issued to us.. Then switched to a black Fulton on my fire coat. Then we switched to Streamlight Vulcan? rechargeables. Then anglehead Streamlight incan rechargeables. When they came out with 4AA LED model I bought one myself-still carry it.. Department didn't start buying them for a while. Now we have LED rechargeables mounted on the fire truck. I did appliance repair on the side 30 years and of course I needed a good light. Carried AA min-Mag incan and then LED. A light with a magnet on it is a good help when doing repair work. Bought a Kobalt Hypercoil that has been a good tool. ( Why are they selling for so crazy expensive on ebay) Then spent time as an electrician and a good headlight is necessary when working overhead with the lights out and in attics. Used a cheap Energizer with a weak LED/incan set up. But it worked. Coverted my D Maglites to LED, bought a few old Fultons and small LED lights. I like to find lights at estate sales. Now I've 3 Maglights D cells I've picked up for a couple bucks at sales and converted them. A couple Luxons, from Lowes, AA Olights, Rovyvon A1 Aurora, LED lanterns for when the power goes out.Just whatever catches my eye. I have convinced my wife to take a light outside whenever she goes out in the back with the dogs so she won't trip going down the deck steps(again)or on something or get surprised by a raccoon or fox. I know she does when I'm not home because I see her on the security camera. They're a tool. Let me just say I always have a reliable light nearby. Sometimes I think about the people who were walking down the stairs of the World Tade Center in the dark on 9/11. Did I mention I have probably a dozen transistor radios?


That is a remarkable resume'. Nice!! 

Before joining here I had a slew of "work lights" or "duty lights" too, all of which had a purpose. Then after becoming a member here I began accumulating lights for pleasure that could double as a work light. I did not set out to obtain a collection so to speak until the vintage light bug bit. 

That began something like one of those penney books where you try to obtain one for every year there is a slot for. Only it was flashlights. And there were no specific slots to fill like a penney book. The most enjoyable part was when they arrived intact but not working then after a time seeing them work again after who knows how many decades in an attic or storage somewhere in America. 

Actually the most enjoyable part was meeting quite a few folks and often times becoming e-friends. I tried to share a lot of info before my brain purged all that history in favor other things more pressing like how to repair a 75 year old bridge or keeping up with all of those changes life throws our way. 

Those days are past and now it's back to accumulating one here or there for pleasure or as a "task" light.


----------



## Chickensfloat (Dec 29, 2021)

mpetry912 said:


> Like a pocketknife or a screwdriver, a flashlight is a tool, and the nice ones out there are really beautiful. here's most of my pile. Tray is a GITD item from CountyComm (https:www.countycomm.com) as is the Maratac 4 cell light behind. Knives are a Mission prototype, all titanium folder (incl blade) and a Boker all carbon / ceramic unit that is very light. There's an Overready BOSS in there and a very cool titanium Lumintop.
> 
> /markp


Because i have a serious problem 😂


----------



## flashfan (Jan 16, 2022)

Collecting flashlights is fun (or an illness?), but since flashlights are a tool rather than simply decorative, do you USE them at all?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 16, 2022)

In a word? 
No. 
I did have an illness for a time but the switch turned off one day, thank goodness. 
One day the money tree was empty and that was that.


----------



## chip100t (Jan 16, 2022)

Flashlights are just a gateway drug, before you know it you are up to your armpits in batteries you don’t need and several chargers.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 17, 2022)

About ten years ago I mentioned to a friend it seemed like I was beginning to collect flashlights. He immediately stated - "Uh oh, you know what they say about people that collect things?"

Me - "No. What do they say?"

Friend - "They say people collect things as an attempt to make-up for something in their life that's missing."

Me - "Sooo?"

It's interesting I've never forgotten what he said.......

I've been limiting myself to only one manufacturer for some time. It helps keep me out of the poor house.





Circa November 2014


----------



## chip100t (Jan 17, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> About ten years ago I mentioned to a friend it seemed like I was beginning to collect flashlights. He immediately stated - "Uh oh, you know what they say about people that collect things?"
> 
> Me - "No. What do they say?"
> 
> ...


I have an extensive multitool collection and on the MTO equated collecting with hoarding. A few members were genuinely offended by my assertions. I believe they are not a million miles apart


----------



## Pirate63 (Feb 26, 2022)

I just like collecting and using things that interest me.....flashlights, knives, firearms, tradition archery bows, watches and so on.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 26, 2022)

chip100t said:


> I have an extensive multitool collection and on the MTO equated collecting with hoarding. A few members were genuinely offended by my assertions. I believe they are not a million miles apart


 
Multitools are cool! 

What good is a collection if it doesn't grow? 
- Raymond Reddington


----------



## Lumen83 (Feb 27, 2022)

I collect flashlights because I need tools that will help me look at my flashlight collection when it is dark.


----------

